# New member with a "new" '67 GTO



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello everyone! After years of dreaming, I finally found restorable a '67 GTO that I could actually afford, and afford to restore. I wasn't actively pursuing the car when I was told about it (its funny how that works sometimes!) I must say that if the car had power disc brakes and Ram Air, it would have been almost exactly how I would have ordered one. It is a factory Starlight Black 400 H.O. 4 speed car with A/C, red interior, bucket seats, console, rallye clock (that still works!), power steering, power antenna, 3.55 posi, tinted glass, deluxe seat belts, and it has the rare red inner fender liners. I didn't even notice them at first glance because someone had rattle canned them black at some point. I've seen the repop liners in the resto books, but I've never seen original ones in person. I can't wait to see this thing restored to its former glory! 

Now, the bad: 

It is overall a very solid car, but it does have a little rust in the lower quarters, the rear corner of the front fenders, and I imagine there may been some in the window channels because most do. The windshield and rear window aren't showing any signs of leaking though, so hopefully they are decent. The cowl, floors, trunk pan, and rockers are rock solid though. The PO started sanding the car, and then stopped on it. Some of the bare stops started to get surface rust, so he rattle canned in an attempt to stop the rust. It will have be to stripped all the way down. The PO also bought a brand spanking new interior for the car, except he hated the red interior, so he bought black. I'll roll with the black for a while though, because it does look nice, but its going back red eventually. 

My plan: 

The car solid enough and my budget only allows for a frame on resto. I'd love to do a frame off, but it just isn't feasible right now. I plan on pressure washing and throughly cleaning the frame, rearend, and suspension parts, and POR'ing the floors and trunk pan and painting everything underneath. I am going to take the front clip off, doors, trunk, bumpers, etc. and restore everything and paint it inside and out. While the clip is off, I'm going to pull the engine and trans and freshen up the engine and put in a new clutch and resurface the flywheel. 

I apologize for the novel, but I'm excited to get started. I'll get some pics loaded up in a day or 2.


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations and w-e-l-c-o-m-e!!! 

No 'apology' necessary, "novels" like yours are like candy to the eyes.

It was this "Fall, Carlisle" a year ago that my '66 "found me" and I still get goose bumps -- thinking back or chersihing the present.

Bottom-line: you are in THE RIGHT palce.

The members here (and the volumes of archived posts) are truly a gosh-send -- LOTTA expertise and passion here so, again, Welcome!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats on the find, sounds like a real nice car. Be carefull how far you take it down, mines been a shell for a few years now, lol.. I thought my car was good and left it outside, 1st time it rained it was flooded. Front and rear windows out, both sills rotted out and built of fiberglass. Then to bare metal showing all its sins. Getting back on it now, but it's a rotten feeling with it dissassembled, just saying. Sounds like you are all over it, have fun.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats, and what a find. Black with a red interior would be about my number one choice of color combos. Trade the interior parts for red ones if they're not installed already...the main cost is in the labor and prep. Get the car running/driving, and enjoy it. BEWARE of taking it all apart....those cars tend to never see the road again for decades, if ever. A '67 GTO HO 4 speed Black/red??? What could be better!!


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I am suprised nobody has mentioned the most important rule in this forum. Pictures are required! Congrats on the find and good luck. I bought my Lemans about a year ago and have been obsessed with it ever since. I am starting to think that I could be more productive doing other things, but I just don't care.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey you stole my screen name! Maybe you could sell the black interior on here or ebay or performance years forum, and use the money to buy a red one. Who makes the interior PMI or Lengendary?


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the warm reception! I will post some pics tomorrow hopefully. 
The black interior kit is already installed, and I don't know what brand it is. It is the correct appearing pleated '67 seat covers and door panels. The car is running and driving (I drove it home) was said to have been rebuilt about 4,000 miles ago. It runs strong and the trans shifts really good. I had forgot how fun a 4 speed car is! It has a Holley carb and Edelbrock intake on it that I will swap back out to the correct Q jet and cast iron intake. 

I am not going to completely disassemble it. The front clip is coming off so I can check out, clean, and paint the engine, trans, brackets, pulleys, etc while the body works is being done. I am sending it to the body shop sometime next week, and he'll be working on the body while I work on the engine, and we're going to put the engine back in before puts the car back together after paint. My body man does one car/truck at time from his shop, and he does a great job. He has a full time job and does it on the side, but he turns 3 or 4 cars a year, so I'm expecting several months on the paint, which is fine for me. 

I have been having fun decoding everything and I think I have the cowl tag properly decoded. Here's what I have and let me know if something doesn't look right.

11E2
ST 67-24217 PON XXXX BODY
TR 225 - B A-A PAINT
E - 2KLGT
4F 5Y 

11E2 -Built 4th week Nov 1966
67 - 1967
24217 - GTO hardtop
PON - Built in Pontiac, MI
225 - Red interior
B - Bucket Seats 
A-A - Starlight Black
E - Soft Ray Tinted Glass
2K - Air Conditioning
L - 4-speed 
G - Console
T - Rear Mounted Power Antenna
4F - Outside Remote Control Mirror
5Y - Deluxe Front Seat Belts


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome car. Can't wait to see the photos...

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

67, it's actually easier and a lot less frustrating pulling the engine and trans to repaint and clean, etc. then to pull the front clip sheetmetal. My personal choice, anyway. Lining up body panels always takes me _much_ longer than simple parts r&r...just a thought.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

THAT is a nicely optioned car, congrats! Post some pics when you can.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to agree, I'd not take the front clip off. My 70 came back from the body shop with a 1" gap between the bumper and front end for no reason, they didn't take any body panels off, I'm confused, but agree, if it's aligned, don't take it apart. Nicelly optioned car.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmm - definitely something to consider. Maybe I'll just pull the inner fenders and paint them and paint the firewall and radiator support installed. I'll talk to my body guy and see what he says. I have seen him completely disassemble cars and put them back together correctly, so we'll see.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

With further ado, here are the pics as promised. Keep in mind, she ain't as purdy as she once was, but we're going to fix that!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

A few more...
























































These are the screws and washers that hold on the red fender liners. They are pretty funky looking and unlike any screws I've seen on GM cars of this vintage.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Car looks damn solid, almost like someone was sanding it out guide coat a decade ago. Trunk pan is great. What color are you painting the inner fenderwells? Would be great if you could strip the paint without killing the red, maybe try laquer thinner, those are rare. It's probably just rattle can black and may wipe right off. Love the car, that is the bee's knee's..


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

A few things...


The car came with a console. The PO said it was gone over 20 years when he first got the car. He thought he remembered the person he bought it from saying it had got broken. I'll try to find one after I get the paint done. All the gauges, speedo, and lights work. The Rallye clock actually still works and seems to be keeping time. I took the pics this when I got home this evening around 5:30 and I just noticed the clock was about right. 

I hope I can get the black paint off the fender liners and maybe hand buff them out. The red under the paint looks pretty good, so hopefully I can them looking good.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can get the 4 speed console no problem, just damn pricey, $400 or so, shifter boot is $20, priorities. I hope you actually got what I see, looks great, congrats.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

jetstang said:


> Car looks damn solid, almost like someone was sanding it out guide coat a decade ago. Trunk pan is great. What color are you painting the inner fenderwells? Would be great if you could strip the paint without killing the red, maybe try laquer thinner, those are rare. It's probably just rattle can black and may wipe right off. Love the car, that is the bee's knee's..


Definitely going to try to get the black off the red liners. Some of it is wiping right off, but some of it seems a little tougher. I'm going to try to pressure wash it and try to get it off without solvents, if possible. These things are a lot thinner than I imagined they would be, and I'm not sure how they'd hold up. 

Most cars of this vintage I've had are usually worse than I originally think they were when I have bought them, in terms of rust. This one, so far, is seeming to be better than I expected. It is a pretty solid old car.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

That is my idea of the PERFECT project car! Great interior and a solid exterior with a rebuilt engine and smooth transmission that you can drive home.

The best part is you probably have so little rust you won't run into the usual cancer that most of us see when sanding down "that little spot" 

:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try citrus strip on the fender wells if all else fails, have had luck with it on painted plastics. I agree with the guys that looks like a body on resto on a solid foundation, nice score...:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

MEK might work on the fender liners...but it's nasty stuff. Brake fluid eats paint, but is harmless to plastic....might try that first. Of all the GTO's I've had, I've NEVER had one with a rear antenna. That car looks much better than I imagined. It's about what I used to find 25 years ago, but not these days. That car merits a console even if you have to pay the price. What a killer find!!! You done good!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet! Cheers!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> MEK might work on the fender liners...but it's nasty stuff. Brake fluid eats paint, but is harmless to plastic....might try that first. Of all the GTO's I've had, I've NEVER had one with a rear antenna. That car looks much better than I imagined. It's about what I used to find 25 years ago, but not these days. That car merits a console even if you have to pay the price. What a killer find!!! You done good!!!


Thanks! I was sure I did good on the car, but I didn't know how rare some of the options were until after I got it home. I got a really, really good price on this car. 

You might be on to something with brake fluid - I didn't even think about that! 

The worst thing on the car is the trunklid, but I am planning on buying one from a member here. I went to look for parts today and came up empty handed, but I was told about a guy a few miles down the road that has a lot of Pontiacs, so I'm going to see what he's got. There are still some cool old cars down here if you beat the bushes, but they are getting fewer and further between.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, um - I had a productive day! -lol I went to look for GTO parts, and came back with 4 new more Pontiacs. I had no intention of ending up with additional cars, but I could could not turn them at the price I got them for. The best of the lot is another GTO. It is a '66 model with a YS code block, but with #62 heads. I'm not sure if it is a '68 or '69 GTO engine, or a 389 with later heads. I haven't checked casting numbers yet. It runs, but has been sitting a long time and runs a little rough. It has a '68 or '69 Hurst Dual Gate shifter and console in it. Its nowhere near as solid as my '67, but it restorable. I got it at a good enough price to make a little money on it. I got the other cars just "thrown in" to sweeten the deal, because I wasn't looking to get this one. It came with a '65 Le Mans convertible basketcase. It is pretty rough, and I'm sure how much is even useable. There was a '67 Le Mans 2 door hardtop that has a perfect, uncut dash which I need for my GTO. It is also a straight shift car, so it has pedals, straight shift column, and parts. It has been hit in the front and is pretty rusty. The last car is a '69 Tempest 2 door sedan. It is fairly solid from what I can tell, but has no rearend or seats. It has a 350 and the trans still in it. I got the '66 GTO home, but I've still got to go back get the others. 

My wife was thrilled when I told her the news! -lol Here's a few pics of them.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's the parts cars. 









































































Here is the '66 after I got it home this evening.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

where do you live that Pontiacs are just growing out of the underbrush?...that red one dont look too bad.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I am from Alabama, but GTO's laying in the bushes is not a common thing!-lol I have had a lot of old Pontiacs over years, but I've never been able to find any '66 - '67 GTO's, and now I find 2 less that 30 miles from the house.

The red car has a good amount of rust around the rear window, in the lower quarters and in the corners of the doors and front fenders. The rockers, floors, and trunkpan seem to be pretty sold though. I've seen way worse get restored. Its all there, and running, so that's a plus.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, all those stories you hear about barn find vettes someone else got, or the car got crushed 30 years ago.. You just 1 upped them, you are my hero, lol.. Look like restorable cars, where's TMP at, he'll fix the convert, lol..


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

jetstang said:


> Yeah, all those stories you hear about barn find vettes someone else got, or the car got crushed 30 years ago.. You just 1 upped them, you are my hero, lol.. Look like restorable cars, where's TMP at, he'll fix the convert, lol..


The funny thing is that after getting all of this, I'm still going to have to drive to Florida to get that trunk lid. The one on the '67 Le Mans is worse than mine! -lol


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great story, thanks for posting. There are a LOT of usable parts that I see, and I'm not talking the '66 GTO...that one will be saved for sure. Nicer than a LOT of GTO's these days. They aren't making these cars or parts anymore (at least in the USA), so everything has some value if it is not totally destroyed. Even then, there's scrap value. With enough creative horse-trading, you ought to significantly reduce the cost of the restoration on your '67 with all of this new inventory. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Great story, thanks for posting. There are a LOT of usable parts that I see, and I'm not talking the '66 GTO...that one will be saved for sure. Nicer than a LOT of GTO's these days. They aren't making these cars or parts anymore (at least in the USA), so everything has some value if it is not totally destroyed. Even then, there's scrap value. With enough creative horse-trading, you ought to significantly reduce the cost of the restoration on your '67 with all of this new inventory. Thanks again for sharing!


That's exactly the plan. I'll probably keep the '67 Le Mans, at least until I'm done with my car, for parts. I'm sure there's tons of little odd and end parts I may need. Its always good to have extra door hinges, window regulators, hood hinges, screws, and stuff like that just in case. I am going to try to do a tune up and get the '66 GTO running, driving, and stopping and sell it. Its way too good of a car to part out. It was originally Carrier Blue, which is a very nice color. The '65 'Vert is really rough, but may have some useable stuff.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

67GTO4SPD said:


> The funny thing is that after getting all of this, I'm still going to have to drive to Florida to get that trunk lid. The one on the '67 Le Mans is worse than mine! -lol


Yeah, ha ha.. I bought the 67 trunk because mine is rotten, you are getting my decent lid, and you got a nice 66 trunk lid, hmm.. Your entire car looks better than my project, and yours is a 242 GTO, sweet find.. Mine is a clone. Where are you from again? Nice survivor cars.:cheers


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

jetstang said:


> Yeah, ha ha.. I bought the 67 trunk because mine is rotten, you are getting my decent lid, and you got a nice 66 trunk lid, hmm.. Your entire car looks better than my project, and yours is a 242 GTO, sweet find.. Mine is a clone. Where are you from again? Nice survivor cars.:cheers


I'm in Valley, Alabama, right on the AL-GA line - about 80 miles SW of Atlanta.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, 66 Tempest is "close" to you, Birmingham area.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been pressure washing, scraping, and sanding for over a week now, and I finally got the bottom of the car clean enough to paint and undercoat. I have always used good ol' Rustoleum oil-based enamel for painting frames, rearends, suspensions, etc. I used the the thick black hammer-finish paint, and top coat it with semi-gloss black. I have done several vehicles this way with very good results. I spray it with an electric house painting gun and I only reduce 3 to 1, so it goes on thick and stays somewhat pliable. I did my Blazer, which is my daily driver, over 3 years ago, and 24,000 miles later in all kinds of weather it still looks great. I only undercoated the floor pans, and bottom of the trunk pan. I also started scraping and stripping the trunk floor, but I didn't get through. You guys seem to like 'em, so here's a few pics. 

P.S. Don't be laughing at my 2X4 rear spring spacers! -lol Gotta love creative mods from PO's. Rest assured it will be receiving new springs!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I almost got all of the black spray paint off the fender liners. I still have a little more work to get it all off, but I threw one up there an snapped a pic before I came in tonight. The fender liners almost perfectly protected the original undercoating, so I did not strip it off. It has been protecting the inner fenders for 45 years, so I figured I'd leave it. 





























For all of the work I did on the frame, A-arms, and inner fenders, they almost completely get covered by the finer liners! :lol:


----------

